
BitBank Graphics Library – Optimized Primitives for RGB565 Surfaces on ARMv5 - rainbowmverse
https://github.com/bitbank2/bbgfx
======
rainbowmverse
The truth is I know next to nothing about this, but it looks cool in the demo
and seems significant. Also, I trust DJ Sundog: [https://toot-
lab.reclaim.technology/@djsundog/99344392058586...](https://toot-
lab.reclaim.technology/@djsundog/99344392058586193)

>> _Wherein one of the developers of Dance Dance Revolution offers to release
a baremetal c graphics library he developed for the game and ported to the pi_

